# Multiple contacts folders in Outlook



## dfarbey (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm using Outlook 2003 on Win XP Pro. I've imported mail and contacts from other programs. I tried to import everything into one PST file. 
When I select Contacts in Outlook, I have one contacts folder. But when I click the "To" button on an email, I get a choice of two Contacts folders, a Business Contacts folder, and an Address book. I have renamed the folder that is in Outlook, so now when I search for an address from an email I see it as "Contacts_outlook".

I think the Address book is left over from Outlook Express which I used to use. Where could the other contacts file, and the Business Contacts file, be hiding? How can I merge them with my "good" contact file? 

Thanks

David Farbey,
London UK


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *dfarbey*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Open the Address Book in Outlook 2003
Tools > Options

Highlight each Contact folder in the bottom pane and select *Properties*.
This should tell you in which Personal Folders, the Contact folders are located.

Are you referring to the: *Outlook Address Book*?
If so, that is required to be able to view your Contacts.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## dfarbey (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I have continued to "poke around" in outlook, and I checked the properties as you suggested, but both "contacts" files appeared to be in the "personal folders". I have created my outlook personal folders file in a location I selected, rather than in the default location, and I'm not sure if this is significant.

As part of my searching around, I found an option under Open in the File menu, to open an Outlook Data File. When I traced the source of this file in the File open dialog, I saw it was in a subfolder of the Documents and settings/username/applications/Microsoft... path. After I opened this file I saw another empty contacts folder, but the exisiting folders are now magically renamed as "contacts in personal folders" and so on. This is still odd, but at least it's workable.

Just more evidence of how weird and wonderful Microsoft products can be!

Thanks for your help,



EAFiedler said:


> Hi *dfarbey*
> 
> Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The same problem can happen with all versions of Outlook. The solution is to close Outlook, delete the Outlook Address Book, then put it right back in again.

For Outlook2003

Close Outlook 
Start / Control Panel / Mail
E-Mail Accounts
View or change existing directories or address books
Remove Outlook Address Book
Add
Additional Address Books
Outlook Address Book
Then restart Outlook (you may need to log off and back on again first).


----------



## dfarbey (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks very much, that's been very helpful advice.

David Farbey
London UK


----------



## JSTMCo (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Bob Cerelli...
Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge. Your advice has solved a long running problem for me. Thank You!
Marv
Mccall, ID USA


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad it helped solve your problem as well.

I just put up a tip for it at:http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_tips.htm#outlook_dupe_contacts

Includes instructions for Outlook98/2000 as well as OutlookXP/2003.


----------

